# Paph ?????



## shariea (Jun 24, 2020)

I purchased a compote of plants labeled Paph. acmodontum a year and a half ago. This is the first to bloom (of course it is the one I gave to a friend)

, and it is WAY not acmodontum. Can anyone hazard a guess? It really is quite nice. The leaves are mid-green, slightly tessellated, and the flower stem sits at about a foot tall at present.


----------



## troy (Jun 24, 2020)

It's very nice!! Possibly lowii x purpuratum..... A shot in the dark suggestion


----------



## shariea (Jun 25, 2020)

I have another plant pushing a flower stem--maybe open in a couple of weeks. Plus three others that just stare at me. "SIGH"


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 25, 2020)

id go lowii X hirsuitissimum


----------



## setaylien (Jun 25, 2020)

shariea said:


> I purchased a compote of plants labeled Paph. acmodontum a year and a half ago. This is the first to bloom (of course it is the one I gave to a friend)View attachment 20894
> View attachment 20895
> , and it is WAY not acmodontum. Can anyone hazard a guess? It really is quite nice. The leaves are mid-green, slightly tessellated, and the flower stem sits at about a foot tall at present.


It shows affinities with Paph. lowii but I am not sure about the other parent(s). I would inform the grower you bought the compot from and ask him what he thinks it could be.


----------



## shariea (Jun 25, 2020)

I don't even remember. . . but it was definitely a compot, not a compote!!! I suck at spelling


----------



## richgarrison (Jun 25, 2020)

looks like Julius (lowii x roth) her's mine from Sam


----------



## BrucherT (Jun 25, 2020)

troy said:


> It's very nice!! Possibly lowii x purpuratum..... A shot in the dark suggestion


I was thinking lowii x acmodontum?


----------



## monocotman (Jun 26, 2020)

Check with the vendor! They may have an idea. it’s a nice thing and very vigorous if it’s flowering a year and a half out of compot!
David


----------



## shariea (Jun 26, 2020)

monocotman said:


> Check with the vendor! They may have an idea. it’s a nice thing and very vigorous if it’s flowering a year and a half out of compot!
> David


The compot was really overgrown--they were probably about a year too long together


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 27, 2020)

doubt its Julius


----------



## shariea (Jun 27, 2020)

I did dig out the original tags today. There is a broken off one that says ocmodonum 'Pomglo', and a newer one that adds Paph at the front. I am doubtful that the vendor would be any help


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jun 28, 2020)

Shariea... Can you retake pics of matured flowers as I think the bloom you showed is just opening. Also pic of the staminode will help too.


----------



## shariea (Jun 28, 2020)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Shariea... Can you retake pics of matured flowers as I think the bloom you showed is just opening. Also pic of the staminode will help too.


I will do that tomorrow morning. And yes, the flower had just opened the day before I took the pictures.


----------



## shariea (Jun 29, 2020)

I had to use flash, as Esther's grow space is shaded in the morning. Also--The last 2 pictures are off my plant that is close to flowering, as the leaves on Esther's blooming plant look yellowy. I did my best, but my camara is old and doesn't do good close shots.


----------



## richgarrison (Jun 30, 2020)

i rescind my 'Julius' suggestion


----------



## troy (Jun 30, 2020)

There is definitely no roth in that, check the staminode


----------



## shariea (Jul 3, 2020)

IDK, but it is very nice. I hope the remainder of the seedlings are as nice.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jul 9, 2020)

The long red fat petals and dorsal base greenish color is definitely from lowii. 

The second parent gave the red stripes on dorsal as well as the intense spots on petal basal half. It also gave a red pouch. Along with the light mottled leaves, it leaves only one parent that can gives these other qualities.... anyone can guess? 3 guesses?


----------



## shariea (Jul 9, 2020)

argus?


----------



## NYEric (Jul 11, 2020)

lowii x


----------



## myxodex (Jul 11, 2020)

DrLeslieEe said:


> The long red fat petals and dorsal base greenish color is definitely from lowii.
> 
> The second parent gave the red stripes on dorsal as well as the intense spots on petal basal half. It also gave a red pouch. Along with the light mottled leaves, it leaves only one parent that can gives these other qualities.... anyone can guess? 3 guesses?



Yes, I agree, but should add that the staminode of lowii has been "broadened" and has been given a light, almost whitish margin. I would guess P. superbiens (original) is closest as it includes the light staminode margin with green centre, but other section barbata types like curtisii, ciliolare etc. with dark pouches and broad pubescent staminodes are hard to rule out.

BTW very nice hybrid.


----------



## shariea (Jul 19, 2020)

2nd plant from compot to bloom. Flower open 2 days ago. The last 3 are just pushing new leaves.


----------



## troy (Jul 19, 2020)

Canhii x sanderianum!!


----------



## Guldal (Jul 20, 2020)

DrLeslieEe said:


> The long red fat petals and dorsal base greenish color is definitely from lowii.
> The second parent gave the red stripes on dorsal as well as the intense spots on petal basal half. It also gave a red pouch. Along with the light mottled leaves, it leaves only one parent that can gives these other qualities.... anyone can guess? 3 guesses?



I'm mainly for P. ciliolare, but am a bit vexed about the (almost) lack of hair on the spots on the outer surfaces of the petals (lowii surpressing ciliolare traits)? Secondly casting a fond glance towards lawrenceanum, though here the quantity of spots - or rather the lack of it - irks.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 28, 2020)

troy said:


> Canhii x sanderianum!!


----------



## shariea (Dec 15, 2020)

Could this be Victoria's Passion?


----------



## musa (Dec 16, 2020)

I'd go for curtisii.


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 16, 2020)

i think its very nice.


----------



## Paphman910 (Dec 16, 2020)

I would concur with argus.


----------



## shariea (Dec 17, 2020)

I do like it a lot, but I have the kind of mind that needs to have a name attached. I am calling it Paph 'Iggy' after my ridiculous pooch. I have also named a seedling Hemerocallis named after him--H. 'Iggy on Fire'. It is a UFO cascade that measures 8" across.


----------



## shariea (Dec 17, 2020)

Iggy with his silly monkey. I know this isn't the "proper" place for this, but it's 1AM and work sucked tonight.


----------



## masaccio (Dec 18, 2020)

DrLeslieEe said:


> The long red fat petals and dorsal base greenish color is definitely from lowii.
> The second parent gave the red stripes on dorsal as well as the intense spots on petal basal half. It also gave a red pouch. Along with the light mottled leaves, it leaves only one parent that can gives these other qualities.... anyone can guess? 3 guesses?





myxodex said:


> I would guess P. superbiens (original) is closest as it includes the light staminode margin with green centre, but other section barbata types like curtisii, ciliolare etc. with dark pouches and broad pubescent staminodes are hard to rule out.


P. superbiens for me too. The pouch is the characteristic that jiggled my memory of a photo I'd seen recently-posted by an on-line vendor. I remember thinking 'what a peculiar looking thing.' Can't remember the vendor. It might have been Marlow a few months ago - before they redesigned their website. Anyway, while I was "researching" I found at least three more paphs for my ASAP list. Funny how that works. (Ciliolare makes sense to me too)


----------

